# U of H



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just getting started...gonna be on a IMMS68MXF


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that's looking good already.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Jerry


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Man those grips are hot. Go Coogs!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks guys! Got the UH weave pattern made, as well as the name weave pattern...just have to get after it, now.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Those grips are amazing!

Do you have a finish on the cork?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Mike! Nothing on the cork


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

as a UH alumni, that looks great!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome workmanship


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry those are just sweet! I really like the checkers on the butt grip only!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Those look really cool.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome as always Jerry! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Mucho bueno trabajo (nice work).


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mailed it this morning. Used Fuji titanium sics for the guides/tip, conventional. Can ya tell where the hook keep is? :wink: I may have to build me one on this blank for tops/ broken backs...it felt sweet!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Amazing work, as always!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice! Whose House?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hope your right, Lance, on the long ship time via USPS...I mailed it Monday morn priority 2 day w/ tracking...still hasn't got it. The USPS tracking still shows only that I mailed it...


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job Jerry, love the whole rod.


----------

